# Booooooom



## Drone_pilot (Apr 24, 2006)

*EOD at its best: "100,000 rounds and 350,000 lbs of explosives blown to hell!"*


Link removed due to no longer working.


----------



## Reloader (Apr 24, 2006)

What a blast!! solthum


----------



## ArcticWolf (Apr 25, 2006)

I only get twin babies on that link... can't be asked to figure out why...


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 25, 2006)

did anybody save the video, link corrupt before I got to view it


----------



## Drone_pilot (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.castpost.com/search.php?t=military

then scroll down to EOD.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 26, 2006)

Was that the 5th of November or the 4th of July?

Silky


----------

